# Turned my request in for medical records...



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

Well, I went to my OB's office a couple of days ago and gave them my medical records request/release. Now I just have to wait till they let me know that they are ready for pick up.

I still have not got the courage up to call and make my 6 week post partum check up.

When I went to drop the form off, the Midwife who delivered Isabella was at the counter (I couldnt' see her, but heard her voice). She was telling another couple the results of some test(s). It just makes me upset, that I never knew any of the results of my tests, except the glucose tolerance test. And that test result was just a quick you passed as the nurse was walking out the door.

When I get my records, I will be looking to see if they failed to tell me anything. I know my US's showed "2V CI" when looking at the umbilical cord. Again, it was mentioned in the tech's notes, and again when the US machine asked if a 3 vessal cord was present the answer was either "No" or "2 vessal".

My husband so wants to know what happened, but I am dreading it. I just want my daughter back.

Melissa S.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you. You can lean on us any time for support. Keep us updated.







s


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

for me
getting the results (which i dreaded hearing too)
made me feel free

i am NOT cursed by god after all....


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I was pretty upset reading my medical records...I know it is their job to do everything in detail, but it was so hard to read the condition of things...
I will be thinking of you


----------



## CrunchyMamaOf3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hugs Mama. I hope you find some peace and comfort in reading the records.
Blessings,


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

I still need to do this.
My baby was born at a different hospital from the one I normally get my care at, and whenever I go in, they have no records of me giving birth, or any of it

I just haven't had the courage to do it yet.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ApplePieBaby* 
I still need to do this.
My baby was born at a different hospital from the one I normally get my care at, and whenever I go in, they have no records of me giving birth, or any of it

I just haven't had the courage to do it yet.

I remember feeling that way...


----------



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

My reason for getting my records, is we think they either a) failed to diagnois a condition on the US; or b) diagnoised the condition and failed to tell us about it.

When I finally got my US at 31 weeks, there was clearly written on the US pic the annotation of "2V CI" when the tech was examining the umbilical cord. In her notes again it was mentioned "2V CI". Then again when the computer that runs the system was on the screen for certain imput information, again it was said there was not a 3 Vessal cord present (cannot remember if the answer was "No" or "2 vessal").

Again, they did a follow up US (another complete scan) at 35 weeks, on the pretense that the left hand couldn't count the fingers because her hand was in a fist. Again, all the same annotations and it was another full scan, just to see a hand, which makes me a bit leary.

After doing some research when I first suspected this, one of the biggest concerns with 2 vessal cords is the potential for stillbirth, and IUGR. For me, this child was the smallest child I had. She had huge drop in growth between week 31 and week 35. At 31 weeks she was measuring 2 weeks 4 days ahead. At 35 weeks, she was measuring just 4 days ahead.

Melissa S.


----------



## tenecwalker (Jul 24, 2005)

Melissa,
This is Jamie from your Bradley course
I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs* I don't know the story, because I just came here today after I learned yesterday of an impending miscarriage. I'm sorry to hear that you lost your daughter. I'm here to listen if you ever need to talk. [email protected]

<3 Jamie


----------

